# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  ülkücülük türk milliyetçiliğinin efkarıdır

## ceydaaa

Lafımın dostusunuz, çilemin yabancısı, Yok mudur, sizin köyde, çeken fikir sancısı?
Yaşaya dursun insan, hayat dediği zanla...
Gerçek Orada Bir Yerde, bizim televizyonlarımızda da gösterilen(Gizli Dosyalar)dizisinin sloganı.
Dizinin kahramanı, FBInin garip işlerden sorumlu ajanı Fox Mulder, karşılaştıgı her davada, çıktıgı her işte, uzaydan gelen yaratıkların parmağını arıyor.
Onu bulamazsa da herhangi bir doğaüstü, olağan dışı açıklamayla yetinmek zorunda kalıyor.
Ortağı Diana Sclly ise 
Tam bir kuşkucu, öz be öz bir aydınlanma kızı.
Tüm bu uzaylılar, kurt adamlar, Vampirler, telepatik caniler falan ona çok kuşkulu, çok bilimdışı geliyor.
Ama ne yapsın birçok vakada kanıtlarınya da birinci elden deneyimin etkisiyle ortağına uymak zorunda kalıyor o da.
Girişin bu yönelişini ayrımlayıp, Soyut işaretlemelerden zihnimizi arılaştırarak Somut işaretlemelerde okumalar yaparak muhataplıklarımızın adını koymalıyız.
Gerçeğe doğru at koymak gerekiyor, Gerçek Orada Bir Yerde değil bizim bulunduğumuzalanda
Hem de hiçbir aşkınlık barındırmadan net olarak tanıyıp,bildiğimiz,dokunup,temas edebileceğimiz, yorumsuz bir şekilde aklımızın anlayıp idrak ettiği tanımlaşan şeydir.
Aklımızla, zekâmızla, algımızla, idrakimizle alay edercesine olgulara öte anlamlar yükleyerek sırlaştırmaya çalışanlar bizi maniple etmeye çalışan aklıevvellerdir.
Bunlara dur demek gerekir.
Hem de kırmızı kart gösterip oyundan atarak.
Bunun için gerçeklik ilizyonundan kurtulup Hakikat anlamıyla duruş sahibi olmamız gerekiyor.
Hakikat, oyuna oyuncu olarak dahil olmak değil oyunu kendimizin kurmasıdır.
Böylece oyun kurucu rolünde kendine keramet atfeden ilizyonistlerin rolünü de olağan üstü halcilikten ayırmış oluruz.
Sokak da olmayan, yanı başımızda bulunmayan, acımızı, sevincimizi, paylaşmayan, kendine fildişi bir kule oluşturup, orada gizemli bir atmosferin iklimiyle her derde deva büyücü rolüne soyunan sır kâtibinin kerametinin aslında kutsallık barındırmadığını yüksek sesle konuşmak zamanıdır.
Konuşmak Ademi Adam eden kelimenin adıdır.
Kelimenin ruhu hakikattir.
Hakikat misyon algısında muhataplığı doğru anlamlarla kotlayıp, hakkı teslim de gereğini yapmaktır.
Haksızlık karşısında susan dilsiz şeytandır tesciliyeti olmazsa olmazlık gerçeğinde kelam sözü aşkın bir kabuldür.
Kabulün irade hükmü ise varlığı meşru ya da meşruiyetsiz kılma tercihinin adıdır. 
Tercih ki insan olmaya ve irade koymaya yöneliştir.
Yöneliş, iman, tevekkül ve rıza istikametinde yola yolcu olma referans sahipliğidir.
Referans yükümlülüğünde öncelik ve sonralık hak ve Hukuku koruyucu, kollayıcı ve kapsayıcı olan iradenindir.
Bu irade muhataplıkta tüm olay ve olgular karşısında yükümlülüğün, yani konuşmanın gereği yerine getirilmezse, Ademi Adam eden kelimenin adı ruhsuzluk olup nesneye dönüşür.
Nesne ise Şeydir yani iradesiz başka tasavvurların kabulünde anlam bulan hükümsüz şahsiyet duruşundan başka bir anlam içermez.
Varsak, adamsak, idrak ve algı sahibiysek Gerçeği oralarda bir yerde, akıl sır ermeyen, efsunlu, bilinmez, çözülmez, kerameti kendinden menkul, sır kâtiplerinin mevzusundaBir bildikleri vardır tembihinde tehdit ve tehlike algısında, korku ve kaygı patolojisiyleokumak imanı akıl kıyaslamasında keşkelere kurban vermektir. 
Şeytanın bile keşkesi yokken, yaranma ve kalıcılık makam mevki hevesiyle, iradeyi aşan misyon illiyet bağını köksüzleştiren mecrasından taşırıp, tercihi melekleşmeye yöneltmek memur zihniyetinden başka bir görev bağlantısı ortaya koymaz.
Bize yakışan ne meleklik taslamak nede haksızlık karşısında susup şeytanlık kaygı ve kurnazlığına yönelmektir.
İradi tercihte bilinç ve sosyal sorumluluk hakikatiyleAdemi Adam Yapmaktır.
Adam olan insandır!
İnsan olan ise kendi varlık ve misyonundan haberdar olduğu için kayıtsız ve lakayt bir duruş içinde kendini seyretmez.
İnsanın aynası kendisidir, eylemi de referans yükümlülüğü adına efkârıdır.
Efkârsız insanlar dönerler, fikirlerine işerler, tıpkı efkârsız sahabenin kâbenin duvarına işemesi gibi
ülkücülük Türk Milliyetçiliğinin Efkârının adıdır.
Bir Off çeksek fildişi kuleniz yer ile yeksan olur

----------

